# Effexor...anyone use it?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

I've been reading about Effexor, a new class of anti-depressant/anxiety med. It is indicated for GAD, so interests me greatly. The other thing that interests me is that it lists constipation as a primary side effect, and NOT diarrhea. The Zoloft I'm on now, I'm sure, is exacerbating my D...Anyone ever used Effexor (for anxiety or depression) and how did it work for you?Thanks...Ropes


----------

